# Questions about scoring



## rm6893 (May 12, 2007)

I’m trying to track my score on a web site and they're asking me for “Greens in Regulation”, what is this and how do I calculate it? 

Also, it seems like everyone I talk to about golf say’s “they shot an 80 or better last week”. Is it common for people to lye about their score? I shot a 97 last week, (my first time playing 18 holes) compared to everyone else I need a lot of work on my game.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

There are golfers who are just like fishermen, they probably stopped counting after 15 holes. Greens in Regulation, has to do with Par for the particular hole. When your on the green with two chances left to achieve par for that hole, then your on the Green in Regulation. 
Par 3 - on the green in 1
Par 4 - on the green in 2
Par 5 - on the green in 3


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Those who lie about their score, are either sandbaggers, or not real golfer's. Golf is a sport of honesty. 97 is good for just starting out. Keep it up. 80 is better than 90% of golfer's shoot. When you're shooting in the mid 70s every round and break par now and again, you're in some elite company.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey rm6897, are you using the golf digest challenge website to record your score. If you are, they have a definition for the different terms on the scorecard. But basically, it is the par minus two. That is your Green in regulation.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

And being on the fringe doesn't count.


----------



## golfbore66 (Oct 17, 2006)

*GIR definition*

Found this definition of GIR on StrokeAverage.com

Greens in Reg 
The average number of times the ball finishes either in the hole or, on the green (of the hole being played), in two or more shots lower than the par of the hole (also displayed as a percentage). So, if your ball finishes on the green in one shot on a Par 3 hole, two or less shots on a Par 4 hole, three or less shots on a Par 5 hole and, four or less shots on a Par 6 hole, you are deemed to have hit the green in regulation. As an example, you play a round of golf. On sixteen of the eighteen holes, your ball finishes on the green in the regulation number of shots. Your "Greens in Reg" for the round is 88.9%.

They also have a stat called effective greens in regulation? What do you guys think about that?


----------

